# brothers birds



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok my brother gave me his 2 wf cockatiels he did mention they were mating for 4 days so i new what was foing to apear i did setup the box and i was corect 4 eggs for a first time mom now the kicker my brother now has changed his mind he wants the parents back but not the chicks i mentioned he will not get the parents back till the chicks are weaned mom is a cinnamon pearl dad is a heavy pied so with this i candled all the eggs all are fertile here is what i should see 


Mother:Whiteface Cinnamon Pearl
Fatheried Whiteface

male offspring:
100% Whiteface Split To Pied {X2: Cinnamon Pearl}

female offspring:
100% Whiteface Split To Pied


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Well that sounds like a good deal for both of you!


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Yup, thats great! Can't wait to see pics 

ps- Not sure if im the only one but I find it very hard (and often frustrating) to read when you dont use puncuation :blush: lol. I find myself re-reading your posts 3+ times to try and understand it  Oh well, it's just a thought! lol

Kirby


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok today i was at the aquarium auction and when all was over and done i came home to the chirp chirp chirp from the pair of wf tiels nest box well egg 1 has hatched at day 18


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Congrats Allen!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok after taking looking a closer look this morning i noticed i have a wf lutino chick but i would be more then happy if it is fallow


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It might be! You'll know for sure when you start seeing pins! It's really hard to see the white ones coming in. Are you planning on giving the pair back to your brother?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

nope not at all


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

They are beautiful! Is he OK with you keeping them? He didn't want them at one point!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok here are chicks 1&2 yup 2 hatched last night


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Congrats Allen!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok just to put a question forth what is the earliest day you have had a egg hatch so far here is what has happened saturday egg 1 18 days monday egg 2 18 days tuesday egg 3 17 days


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

cant answer that one since ive hd no eggs!! but congrats on all the babies!!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

so now we have 1 egg to go


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

The earliest I've had eggs hatch is 18 days. I swear 20 years ago it was always 21. I'm not sure what the difference is. Hormones in the feed perhaps? I know they say that kids are going into puberty sooner now because of the hormones given to the cows who's meat ends up in fast food restaurants. I had originally written "the cows that go to fast food restaurants" but I kept picturing cows sitting at tables with napkins


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok here is the pic of the 3


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lmao sue...hmmm who will we have today Bill from down the road or that fancy Sally? yep im picturing it too!! and allen they are so cute!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Cute fluff balls, congrats allen!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

White fluff?!

I can't remember if you already said if you do or don't know what the mutations will turn out to be.. but I'll ask anyway, do you know?!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well dad is a wf heavy pied split to lutino mom is a wf cinnamon pearl

and we do have a wf lutino


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok today i checked on the 3 chicks the 2 oldest are doing great but the youngest is not when i looked in it was laying on it,s side i feared the worse but it was still alive but had no food in it at all i always have the brooder setup when there are chicks just incase so i put the chick in the brooder while i made up some formula it ate the formula very well i fed it every hour till 6 pm when i looked in it was standing up nice and tall mouth wide open looking for food i,m going to weigh it in the morning to see if it is under weight it should weigh between 5-12 grams i,ll keep you all posted


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Keep it going Allen! You can do it!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i weighed the chick and it is 5 grams at 1 week old


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok here are the hatch dates of all 3 and the present weights of all 3 just a reminder i am hand feeding the youngest chick as it was being pushed aside bye the 2 older siblings
i will go from oldest to youngest

1st april 18th 26 grams eyes are opening and the start of pin feathers
20th 12 grams
21st 6 grams


----------



## CindyM (Jun 10, 2008)

If you have a lutino baby then dad is split to lutino. The baby is a girl. I got that suprise with my WF pied male. He turned out to be split to lutino and pearl and didn't show it until he made babies. The male will throw it only to female babies unless the mother shows a split visualy. Then you get babies in both sexes. Red eyes is a lutino.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Here is an illus I made up of a chicks growth.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

srtiels said:


> Here is an illus I made up of a chicks growth.


Looks great, well done!


----------

